# 10 Commandments of Web Design



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This is a pretty tidy list of what you should be paying attention to when hiring a designer or designing your own website:

http://www.33rockers.com/2006/09/27/the-10-commandments-of-web-design/


Also worth rementioning is www.webdesignfromscratch.com


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> This is a pretty tidy list of what you should be paying attention to when hiring a designer or designing your own website:
> 
> http://www.33rockers.com/2006/09/27/the-10-commandments-of-web-design/


Hey Rodney, it looks like this site has been suspended. Is anyone else getting that message????


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

bac said:


> Hey Rodney, it looks like this site has been suspended. Is anyone else getting that message????


I'm getting it too.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmmm, they may have had bandwidth problems (they were mentioned in a recent webmaster newsletter as well).

I'll leave the link up a couple of days and hopefully they'll get it sorted out 

Sucks that some hosts will shut down your website instead of just billing you when you go over bandwidth. I can't imagine that simple page using up that much bandwidth. Oh well...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Sucks that some hosts will shut down your website instead of just billing you when you go over bandwidth.


It does and it doesn't - personally if I get slashdotted I'd much rather have my site shut down than get landed with a thousand dollar bandwidth bill.

Particularly when you consider that I get over thirteen hundred gig of bandwidth per month, and that overage is charged at $1/gb (i.e. it's a lot more expensive - and if you've used up enough bandwidth to even get into overuse, you can expect to chew through a relatively significant amount of overuse).

(that said if it's on a money making site you can easily expect to convert more than $1/gb, but depending on the kind of traffic you can expect a look of lookers and no revenue sources)


----------



## 'cia (Aug 18, 2006)

The site's working now. 

Nice article and so true. Thanks, Rodney.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

basicly just the standard list..seen this stuff a thousand times before.



> You should only use html, PHP or ASP to create your web pages. Never use java, xml, dhtml or other forms of code that require a surfer to keep their browser set up “correctly” to accommodate your page. Unless you sell to “geeks” and “techno-nerds,” this will only lose you visitors and won’t make you any friends.


I disagree somewhat with this one. Java and flash have their place (ie. t-shirt design programs). There really is no other option for places like custom ink and spreadshirt, and I think there doing just fine.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jdr8271 said:


> > You should only use html, PHP or ASP to create your web pages. Never use java, xml, dhtml or other forms of code that require a surfer to keep their browser set up “correctly” to accommodate your page.
> 
> 
> I disagree somewhat with this one. Java and flash have their place (ie. t-shirt design programs). There really is no other option for places like custom ink and spreadshirt, and I think there doing just fine.


Sounds like they're pretty much just advocating the same thing you were in this thread. Things like Spreadshirt's design software are an exception that don't really challenge the idea as a general principle for web design (granted an article called "The Ten Commandments" is suggesting more than general principles, but I think they just wanted a catchy title).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> basicly just the standard list..seen this stuff a thousand times before.


Yes, it might be "old news" for some  

But for others, it's a good reminder and new information (to them) that is worth repeating. Hopefully someone reading this thread will get something useful out of it.

Some things don't get old


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 30, 2006)

good info, even though its been said sometimes reiteration is key to success. Basic rules and fundamentals are always good to have to go back to


----------

